# Filter question for Mbuna tank



## Arps1978 (Apr 10, 2021)

Got another question more focused on filtration. I'm looking at tanks currently from Fluval and Juwel if I cant find a decent second hand tank. Both brands wouldn't appear to supply tanks suitable for the filtration needs of a Mbuna type set up. So for example the 450 Juwel has an internal filter but finding another thread on here it was advised to supplement, and with the fluval the 307 wouldn't be enough unless I was restricting myself to the 252l tank.

Is there a simple calculator online to show how perhaps two externals, or one internal and one external would filter enough for the GPH calculation? I know possibly the most straightforward solution would be to buy tank/cabinet only - which I could possibly do with 2nd hand but there are some good finance deals on "new" and if it means spending out on another filter to supplement could be an option.

Last question, if there was a 300w filter housed in one of the filters, would this work AS effectively if there was another filter operating in the tank? I am struggling to understand the difference between filters (external or internal) and powerheads? Do powerheads just circulate water, create oxygen etc?

Thanks all.


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

I had a Fluval 407 on my 75 gallons (284 liters) and it wasn't enough to sustain enough BB for what bioload I had. So I changed it for a Fluval FX4 and I'm very happy with it, it does a much better job. An FX6 would be even better but since the tank is in my living room, it would have been too noisy for me. Plus, it was too heavy and big for my taste.

A powerhead only circulates water but it's a nice tool to have with cichlids as it will help move the feces towards the inlet of the filter. In my tank, I use 1 regular powerhead and 1 Marineland maxijet 1200 with a quick filter. It's basically another powerhead with a small internal filter added with poly fill to polish the water. This way honestly, you look at my sand and there is barely any fish poop anywhere. The Maxijet also helps move the detritus towards the FX4 inlet.


----------



## Stu W2 (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi,

Can you clarify for me what you are referring to here ... possibly heater?

Last question, if there was a 300w filter housed in one of the filters, would this work AS effectively if there was another filter operating in the tank? I am struggling to understand the difference between filters (external or internal) and powerheads? Do powerheads just circulate water, create oxygen etc?

Regards,
Stu


----------



## Arps1978 (Apr 10, 2021)

Ah yes I meant if the 300w heater was in the internal filter, AND also running a second external filter would there be any potential issues with even distribution of the heated water in the tank?

Having also seen the post above yours I suspect I need to be looking at a much more powerful filter. The FX4 looks good, although watching a YouTube video on it from some "**** my Filter" guy, he suggests there may be better options out there at the price point.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

I can give a very positive report on Fluval FX series. I have all three, and they all perform perfectly. Never a failure. Drawback of the big ones is weight. The 4 is far easier to handle and service. As for power heads.. no need in a 75g imo. High output canister will move plenty of water. Nothing creates oxygen, rather, any form of surface agitation will draw atmospheric O2 into the water column. Have your filter draw close to bottom and exit close to the surface.


----------



## Arps1978 (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks for the response. I spent more time than I probably should have today when supposedly working looking at filters, reviews, journals etc.

I do like the sound of Fluval FX range, my only concern is the ability of it to fit in any cabinet that the tank sits on. I suspect it will not be possible, which means as the tank is situated in front room need to allow for it to be sat in view and taking up more floor space. As any likely stand is likely to be a cupboard type with supporting stands in centre also dont think I can even hack off the backing board to create space (am thinking at moment Juwel Rio 350/450).

Did some research on the Eheim Pro range but think these are equally bulky, which I guess comes with the territory of that filtration range. The possible benefit of the Rio as opposed to other tanks is it has what must be a half decent internal filter too, so that working in tandem with an external canister filter may mean I can reduce the specification of the external filter, and the footprint of it.


----------



## Stu W2 (Nov 17, 2020)

Eheims are generally not the size of the FX4 or FX6 although I agree with Oscar6 that an FX4 would be the way to go on that size set-up. Measure Twice - Cut Once and I'm sure you will find a way to make it work.

Regards,
Stu


----------



## Ericsmyers21778 (Apr 20, 2021)

I have a 75 gallon fully stocked african cichlid tank, I went through so many canister filters finally got fx 6, but when starting the tank I would use at least two canister filters full of mechanical, biological media and purigen once the biological media establishes I just took the other canister filter off which was fluval 407 and left the fx6 running works great, I would not go with fx4, it doesn't hold enough biological media to handle stocked 75 gallon cichlid tank unless you have another canister running, but less canister filters less work cleaning them both pay the little extra get fx6 or diy canister filter from 5 gallon bucket and two eco plus pumps 633 gph on the out and 396 on the in eco plus pumps are durable and 30 dollars for 633 gph it's submersible or inline without having to pay alot


----------



## klingy (May 22, 2021)

Have you tried the SunSun filter yet ? It is a brand that manufactures external filters for most leading European brands. It manufactures the SunSun HW-3000 LCD filter, which uses technology that other filters do not have: https://www.tetra-fish.sk/produkt/sunsun-hw-3000-lcd/ . Computer controlled and fully professional filter combining excellent and proven design with modern technology. The filter electronics allow a six-stage setting of the filter pump power; from 1,200 l / h to 3,000 l / h. The control computer also allows you to control the operation of the built-in UV lamp by turning it on and off according to the user's preferences.


----------

